

Why an “unlimited” plan is toxic for your SaaS - Shpigford
https://baremetrics.io/blog/never-offer-unlimited

======
justinngc
I do not entirely agree with Josh here.

The reason why you offer unlimited plans is you have studied your customer
lifetime value. If you have scientifically conclude that a your CLV falls X,
you can consider playing around offering "unlimited" plans base on CLV
averages.

One thing you also have consider is that you can offer some form of limitation
on "unlimited" such as, support is free for the first year, or upgrades to
major version not included.

There's a lot to mix and match with unlimited, but do not cut it out of the
possibilities in marketing.

